# How much RAM can my motherboard support ?



## ajeeb

Hi,
I have an Intel D945GCL mother board. From where can I find how much maximum DDR2 RAM does it support ?


----------



## dug987654

The manual.
Probably the side of the box, if it came in one.
Google.

Click this sentence to google it


----------



## vinnie107

Another thing to consider is the amount of RAM you OS supports. For instance windows Vista (32 bit) will only regonise 3GB ram max. So 8GB is a waste.


----------



## Dystopia

vinnie107 said:


> *Another thing to consider is the amount of RAM you OS supports. For instance windows Vista (32 bit) will only regonise 3GB ram max.* So 8GB is a waste.



you mean 4GB, right? XP already does 3.25, so vista is not giong to be LESS. Vista supports 4GB, not 3 lol

Back to the question:
Here is the link:http://www.intel.com/products/motherboard/D945GCL/index.htm

but if you dont wanna go there, it supports up to 4GB DDR2 ram. 667 is the fastest speed.


----------



## FairDoos

Or just use Crucial its free and tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## vinnie107

Yup you are correct vista does support 4GB.


----------

